# Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!



## FjordHunter (15. April 2012)

Moin

Hab vor 3 Tagen mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.
Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich so um die 4 Wattis raufziehe und die rausschmeiße, dass die sich nach ein zwei Würfen TOTAL zusammengezogen haben. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ?
Hab ja schon von diesen Impact Shields gehört aber versteh noch nicht ganz wie die Haken sich daraus lösen sollen 
Wär super wenn ich mir helfen könntet 

mfg Garret

PS : Ich wollte mal unbedingt Platten aus der Brandung fangen. Doch was passiert ? Ich war jetzt insgesamt 2 mal Brandungsangeln und hab insgesamt 3 Mefos erwischt aber die Platten wollten nicht


----------



## Oliver1967 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

wo warst Du denn angeln?
Ich benutze auch diese "Impact Shields", bei mir geht das wunderbar...außer das ich in 4 Tagen nur eine Mini-Platte gefangen habe.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

Man wirft mit Wattis nur einmal aus :q

Hier mal ne Anleitung:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbhZhwYbT2w


Die Würmer müssen bis über den Hakenbogen aufgezogen werden.

3 Mefos in der Brandung geht ja nunmal gar nicht. Immer dieser lästige Beifang.


----------



## kerasounta (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*



FjordHunter schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hab vor 3 Tagen mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen.
> Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich so um die 4 Wattis raufziehe und die rausschmeiße, dass die sich nach ein zwei Würfen TOTAL zusammengezogen haben. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ?
> ...



boahh !

deine Mefo Problem hätt ich gerne...bin auf Meerforelle gegangen und habe nur Platten gefangen...

Mit Köder niemals geizig sein....das Auge es Fisches isst mit...

schön den Haken voll machen.....! Platte sollte in der Regel einfacher gehen als Mefos...


----------



## kerasounta (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

das Video grad angeschaut..dieses Impact Shield ist wofür?

habe so etwas noch nie benutzt..

kann mir das jemand erklären ???

also überflüssig für meine Zwecke.....denke das braucht es nicht.....
wer es mag !!!!!


----------



## Klaus S. (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

Gerade bei reichlich Gegenwind angel ich gerne mit den Dingern. Würmer kommen heil an und etwas weiter komm ich damit auch. Ist aber wie bei allen Vorfächern reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## TR22 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

Ich finde die Dinger auch sehr sinnvoll. Wie schon gesagt, die Würmer kommen heil an und das Vorfach fliegt auch um einiges weiter. Ich fische immer ein Vorfach mit und eins ohne. Bisher hatte ich IMMER die besseren Fänge mit den Weitwurf Teilen.


----------



## Oliver1967 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

woher kommt Ihr denn..und wo angelt Ihr?
Bin z.Zt. in Sierksdorf....jemand Lust auf Brandung???


----------



## degl (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*



kerasounta schrieb:


> das Video grad angeschaut..dieses Impact Shield ist wofür?
> 
> habe so etwas noch nie benutzt..
> 
> ...



Es gibt so Teile, die sind einfach genial und das Impactshield gehört dazu

gruß degl


----------



## kerasounta (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

Muss ich testen....

bin sehr spartanisch beim Branundgsangeln...kein Schick Schnack..

nur gut Köder -Gut Haken -Gut Schnur und gutes Vorfach Eigenbau oder gekuaft und fertich

aber da smuss ich testen

Problem ist das der Wattwurm schon sehr anfällig ist bei weiten Würfen...

ich habe mit würmern geangelt die sehr dünn sind und sich so fest machen auf dem Haken das man keine Angst haben muss bei starken Würfen...

der Wattwurm ist sehr weich im Vergleich und schwämmt sehr shnell auf


----------



## Daniel-93 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*



kerasounta schrieb:


> Muss ich testen....
> 
> bin sehr spartanisch beim Branundgsangeln...kein Schick Schnack..
> 
> ...




Mach das also ich bin auch überzeugt von den kleinen aber feinen teilchen.|supergri


----------



## prime caster 01 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

jor die sind richtig gut was aber auch gut is sind die clip bleie 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...n-impact-plain-sechskant-birne-olive/25317145


----------



## Daniel-93 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> jor die sind richtig gut was aber auch gut is sind die clip bleie
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/80-brandungsbleie-klappkrallen-impact-plain-sechskant-birne-olive/25317145




Ja recht haste, aber ich finde die Clip Bleie sind zu Teuer.
Da lohnt es sich mehr normale Bleie zu Kaufen und eine Packung von den Impact Shield dinger zu kaufen.


----------



## paulbarsch (15. April 2012)

*AW: Hilfe Wattwurm !!!!*

ohne impact shield angel ich gar nicht! ohne hatte ich immer das problem,dass die würmer beim auswurf zur hälfte abreissen! richtig gute erfindung,diese shield´s!

gruss andreas


----------

